# Tips on sanding a frame



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

I have an old bike frame I decided to build on, but before I do so I was going to paint it. It's silver with a black primer and i was going to sand to the primer and then put some more black over that. Anyway, I got some heavier grit sandpaper and some fine grit. The sanding isn't the problem, but the amount of time it's taking. Was wondering if anyone else has done anything similar and how they did it.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Doing one now. I work on in maybe 10-15 minutes a day. Should be done in 10 years or so......

You could always have it sandblasted.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

lol, yeah the ten years is sounding about right. I could get it sandblasted...but that would defeat keeping the black primer coat like I was going to.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Painting is all about prep. Throw a painting party and all anyone want to do is the fun part; throwing paint on the wall. No one want to repair holes, re-attach plaster, reset electrical outlets, spackle, re-texture, replace trim, sand trim........but that is where the real work is. It's all elbow grease.

Retaining the primer sounds like a work saver but it isn't. So if you want what you want, you simply have to do the painstaking work. Perhaps what you believe you need is the problem.

What you are looking for is a smooth base which has the tooth for the next layer of paint to grip. I might suggest that your best goal would be to smooth out the current paint as it is and it all becomes your primer/basecoat. Spread and enlarge sanding areas around chips and dings to smooth the appearance. That sort of work is much less demanding and still given you a quality base.

also.....re-evaluate your assumptions about how long this will take. It takes as long as it takes. Don't hurry. Pay attention. Walk away from it if it gets frustrating and go back when you are ready. Unless you are a pro or have done this a lot you don't have the skills to be efficient. Show painting skills some respect.


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

*What B-Mike says....*

is spot on. Especially about trying to save the primer - it may seem like you are saving work, or money, but you aren't.


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Having just done this, and succeeded in getting a nice finish, I have to agree with the dude above, I have a whole new respect for what is involved in the preperation of surface in order to paint, and in the painting process too, and I was only using rattle cans.

I would never do it again, it was hours and hours of torture sanding it down, much better to have a pro blast it , and for the cost of paint and time painting(remembering that it is a skill and you have to quickly learn as you are painting your bike you'd be as well getting a pro to do that too.

If you are still going to do it yourself, I used quite a rough paper to get the paint off, the instand metal started appearing I started using finer and finer grit, I finished it off with a 1500 wet and dry, just dry , I created a little spray booth in the yard at my work and hung my frame and forks on coat hangers, remember to mask off all important holes,headset,bottom bracket etc etc

I used paint preperation wipes before applying primer,I used acrylic paint which is quick drying, I primed and waited for for it to become touch dry with the aid of a heat gun, if I didn't have the heat gun the rattle can advised no sooner than 15 mins, I done this 3 times( I wish I had done a few more),I then left it for 24 hours,

I then gave it a rub down lightly with 1500 grit wet n dry with plenty of water until every surface had a key, wiped it down with preperation wipes and when it was dry started the gloss black application, same as primer ,spray, wait til touch dry, spray etc, I done this 3 times and then waited 24 hours

My plan was to repeat the process with a clear laquer, but laquer is quite a violent sunstance and too tricky for me to use, ( I was using bits of plate metal to practice on during the process), so I decided to repeat the process with gloss black again, and gave it another 3 coats, wether you choose clear laquer or more paint at that point, you should still rub with fine grit and water, when you do this you will be making it look like a matt finish all over, don't worry about that, laquer or more paint puts the shine right back.

After that , if you have patience, you will leave it for about a month minimum for it to fully cure before trying to smooth any runs or key in new paint with rubbing compound.

If you have loads of patience, a bit of natural skill and don't mind that it's not much more expensive to get a professional to do it , then have fun.

My advice all day long is to get a pro to do it though :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice job MrAitchGee.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't bother saving the primer. It is a waste of time. 
I gave up stripping it back myself after two days (and I was not trying to save the primer).
I got my frame bead blasted when I did mine recently. Cost me NZ$45. Prepped and powder coating then cost an additional $60.


----------



## EnduroPro211 (Apr 8, 2008)

I did that once. After a few days of sanding I threw in the towel, went to my local auto supply store and purchased heavdy duty paint stripper. I may have permanent lung issues now but wow...it stipped my bike down in minutes.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I recall stripping a frame of paint once. we used acetone and another chemical I can't recall. I remember the can saying it removes paint from aircraft. Both worked better then sanding.


----------

